# Just saying hello



## thesoundsmith (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi, gang. Probably a lot of the same folks from the northernsounds forum, but for those that don't hang there:

My name is David Kempton, I go by the handle Dasher, and user ID thesoundsmith, which is my recording studio, http://www.thesoundsmith.com/private/studio.htm.

I'm primarily a jazz keyboardist, piano, synth and Hammond, but I cover a lot of other territory as well; old school R&B, calssical Indian music, and world fusion.

My most recent major project, nearing completion, is a world fusion CD using all VIs and Gigastudio samples - no microphones were injured in the making of this project...

That's all, just saying Hi...


----------



## Evan Gamble (Oct 2, 2005)

welcome 8)


----------



## Jackull (Oct 2, 2005)

Welcome David,

It's nice to see you around here... I'm sure you'll like it...


jackULL


----------



## José Herring (Oct 2, 2005)

welcome Dasher,

Good to have you here.

Jose


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Oct 2, 2005)

Hey man,

great to see you here Dasher....this is a great forum but us jazzers are thinly represented here.

Craig


----------



## Hans Adamson (Oct 2, 2005)

thesoundsmith said:


> I'm primarily a jazz keyboardist, piano, synth and Hammond, but I cover a lot of other territory as well; old school R&B, calssical Indian music, and world fusion.


I love it.

Welcome David!


----------



## Herman Witkam (Oct 3, 2005)

Hi David, good to see you here. Welcome onboard!


----------



## TheoKrueger (Oct 3, 2005)

Welcome David, i hope you enjoy your stay.

I remember your "Mascot" from NS  (still haven't figured out what it though)


----------



## dimitris (Oct 3, 2005)

Hi Dasher and welcome!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 3, 2005)

Welcome to VI, Dasher! I think you'll like it here - see you around the forums.


----------



## Scott Cairns (Oct 3, 2005)

Hey Dasher, good to see you made it man, you've composed some lovely material over the years. :wink:


----------



## Niah (Oct 3, 2005)

That mascot always freaked me out !


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Oct 3, 2005)

Ey David, welcome to V.I.!

Cheers,


----------



## xylophonetic (Oct 4, 2005)

Hi David! Great to see another jazz fanatic joining the forums :D

see you around,

Thomas


----------



## thesoundsmith (Oct 6, 2005)

Whoah! Wow, what a reception! It never even occurred to me to check vback, and then all you fine folks! :oops: 

I'm honored to be in such elite company. I've been having such a great time playing and recording and gigging and - and... Aww, shucks, guys, thanks. I'll put this place on my 'A' list. That other place isn't as much fun as it used to be anyway... :lol:

(And Craig, don't worry - I've just been finishing up a world fusion project, and the next two projects are prepping - a live B3 with RMX REX brushes and a Stormjazz project - if I don't get sidetracked again... :roll: 

But jazz LIVES. It may be vacationing in the Bahamas right now, but it definitely hasn't gone far. We had so players at the local watering hole after the Monterey Jazz Festival - some of the Carla Bley band and Branford Marsalis jammed with the house rhythm section (Marshall Otwell on piano, an excellent player.)

And about the mascot - that's a California Raisin figurine, they used them in ad campaigns for (what else) raisins from California. There are quite a few of the characters, originally Claymation figures. Here are some:http://www.aaanimations.com/raisinpeople.html They sing Motown tunes(Heard It Through the Grapevine,) Here's a link to their history: http://www.who2.com/californiaraisins.html

I use the figurine to express "give it all you've got", and "do it soulfully" This guy exemplifies those qualities for me, pouring his heart into every note... (The animation is the way it is because those were the only parts I could move that would stay in place-but also, I used to work with a singer who moved almost exactly like that - intense expression, foot tapping while the other hand was preaching...


----------



## Waywyn (Oct 6, 2005)

hiho and welcome


----------



## Scott Cairns (Oct 6, 2005)

This is the place to be mate.  Kind of like the VIP room at the back of the club. 8)


----------

